# 67 GTO Black to Parchment



## Mathew Sokos (Sep 6, 2016)

Buying a 67 GTO an have found out th interior which is now black was parchment when built. The car needs a new headliner badly. Iwant to change it back to stockbut would like to know @ what it would cost. I'm diabled and could do only a little of the work. I live near Pittsburgh, PA and if anyone hasinput who to go to, l would really appreciate it


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

You're really talking about MOSTLY upholstery, as the dash and carpets were black. The doors and sheet metal below the quarter windows was painted Parchment, though and you'll need to prep and paint those. There are restoration guides to show you exactly where the dividing lines should be, so you 'll know where to tape off. You'll also need parchment colored windlace aka pinchwelt, but that's available too. 

It's worth it to get good upholstery from Legendary. The PUI brand is just okay, but it doesn't fit quite as well and doesn't have the quality of the Legendary upholstery. Ames Performance sells both brands.

I'd definitely change it back to what it's supposed to be.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Early headliners are typically a bear to correctly install. done right, with front & rear glass pulled, expect a $4-500 dollar job & that's if the glass channels don't need proper metal repair & you aren't using a correct headliner made of NOS material.


----------



## Mathew Sokos (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks, I did find a installer fo the headliner and it will run $550. I don't now what caused the present headliner to fail but I don't have the money to changeover the whole interior so I think I will just install a black headliner until I can save up enough to do the entire interior. What do you guys think. Black or Parchment headliner?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Eventually, the seams fail on 45+ year old headliners, it happens. The other problem, often run across, mice can use the sunvisors to act as perches as they chew holes in the headliner. 

On the replacement headliner, personally, would go back with a parchment headliner, with the plan of paying for the job once. Then rebuild the seats & replace seat covers, side panels, & armrest pads as funds allow. Best on the new acquisition!


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Pinion head said:


> Eventually, the seams fail on 45+ year old headliners, it happens. The other problem, often run across, mice can use the sunvisors to act as perches as they chew holes in the headliner.
> 
> On the replacement headliner, personally, would go back with a parchment headliner, with the plan of paying for the job once. Then rebuild the seats & replace seat covers, side panels, & armrest pads as funds allow. Best on the new acquisition!


I second ^... why pay twice for the same job.

I did my interior last summer (69 GTO), I used Legendary Interiors. good stuff, lifetime warranty.


----------

